# OEM DVD Navigation Upgrade Sucess



## Hammerdog (Jul 2, 2004)

I have been following V10’s post regarding his upgrade to a OEM DVD navigation. I bought my Touareg new in June of 2004 without navigation; then installed the CD version of the OEM navigation in January of 2005. Although I was not unhappy with the CD version, I started thinking about upgrading to the OEM DVD version when I read the posts about the increased coverage with the Navteq 3B version disk. 
I recently got the upgrade bug and purchased a OEM DVD navigation unit off of ebay. I installed the unit in my treg in (5) minutes. I did not have the problems V10 had and it was plug and play without any vag com code changes. I kept the same code, 5467, which was the code I used with the CD navigation. 
I do not get the warning screen, but I had already vagged my seatbelt warning and navigation start up warning last year. 
My impression of the DVD navigation. Wow, what a difference. Although I do not need navigation help in the city I live in, since upgrading, every single street I have driven on is on the DVD version. In addition to buying the DVD nav unit, I also had to purchase the upgraded DVD disk from Navteq. 
Now the part you are wondering about, the cost. Before you start flaming me, keep in mind, I can recoup some of the cost when I sell my CD nav. The cost of the DVD navigation was $655.00, shipping was $70.00 and the dvd version 3B, $225.67- total cost approximately $950.00. 
Was it worth it, for me yes, but other people may rather spend that amount of money on a Garmin. I prefer an OEM clean look. Keep in mind, since I bought the unit off of ebay, I have no warranty if it goes out.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: OEM DVD Navigation Upgrade Sucess (Hammerdog)*

Hammerdog..was the seller in the USA or EU?
Do you think this is stolen unit...how can it be soooo cheap?
Cy


----------



## Hammerdog (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: OEM DVD Navigation Upgrade Sucess (cybulman)*

It was a UK seller and he has a paypal account so i paid with my credit card. He says the nav units are coming out of wrecked vehicles from a body shop. This is the seller.
http://stores.ebay.com/Euro-GPS


----------



## Hammerdog (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: OEM DVD Navigation Upgrade Sucess (Hammerdog)*

ok.....i just detected a problem today.....i may have posted prematurely, but i was so happy to have full coverage, i wanted to post.....everything is working in the nav except for me being about to input addresses to navigate to, the destination where you input is greyed out so i may need to change my coding......i will be working on it.....


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: OEM DVD Navigation Upgrade Sucess (Hammerdog)*

deleted



_Modified by aircooled at 11:06 AM 1-30-2006_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: OEM DVD Navigation Upgrade Sucess (Hammerdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hammerdog* »_ok.....i just detected a problem today.....i may have posted prematurely, but i was so happy to have full coverage, i wanted to post.....everything is working in the nav except for me being about to input addresses to navigate to, the destination where you input is greyed out so i may need to change my coding......i will be working on it.....

Hi - This is V10 - Glad you were successful with the upgrade, it was basically a plug and play for you because you already had the correct amp which is analog + the wiring that goes with this. This confirms that base stereo Tregs can actually upgrade much easier than the OEM CD Nav systems which used the digital amp. OR you have the Euro Version of our CD Navigation which has been modified to work as a DVD unit....read below...
As for your problem with grayed out input Navi screen - 1st can you tell us if you have the Euro DVD Version which actually looks Identical to our CD Nav units (has the Aux button on the front panel) or do you have the DVD Version that looks like our DVD units with a Mute Button and No Aux button on the front? It appears there are some models that were made specifically for the European Market that for some reason will not load the data to allow Navigation Input...I'm sure there must be a software difference in the Navigation DVD's that if you were able to compare a Euro DVD with a US DVD you might actually see the file or extension that allows the "boot".
If any of you have installed any of the Audi Plus Navigation Systems you'd understand where I am coming from...the US Nav Discs will not boot in the Euro Audi Plus Units Unless you modify some of the files to allow such...this is what I think could be the issue with Hammerdog...the problem will be if Hammerdog is not a wiz at this type of mod he may not have a way to break the code to get the Nav input working.
There is also a chance, if the above is not true that there is a firmware bios block of some sort. I don't know of any US bios/firmware updates yet for the DVD Nav units so the dealer may not have a way to help if you decided to ask.
The code Hammerdog stated in his original post seems like it is a code for a CD Nav unit as he stated he upgraded from...I know with the "Mute" style DVD units the last digit can't be a 7...it won't accept a 7...so if you actually have a 7 in this position then you must have one of the DVD units that resemble our CD Nav units "Aux" style....we have not had these to play with yet to see their full functionality - or not.
One more question, where your antennas for the radio an exact match to the DVD inputs?
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
I think I've answered some of my questions - You have the European DVD Unit which looks Identical to our CD Navigation Units with the Aux button on the front...This may be good news for Video upgrades which may be similar to our CD units but I think there is a bios issue with the Navigation function...I have read that the Euro Units may not work with input when you want to navigate...everything else seems to work normal...coding does not seem to be the issue it is an internal bios/firmware issue...nobody seems to have posted if they have cracked it so hopefully you will find a way.
Things I would try, take the Nav section of the Euro DVD Unit and put it on your CD Nav unit and see if the system will boot and if the Nav input will work...You can see before you do too much disassembly if they units are similar by looking at the ribbon connector between the radio section (lower) and the Navigation section (upper)...to do this you can simple pry the upper cover off the Nav units...and look inside at the rear where you will see a ribbon cable attach to the circuit board. If the cable are similar; same connector and number of channels then you might be successful in swaping the upper sections to see if the US lower section has the "secret" to allowing the full functin of the DVD Nav. Of course you do this at your own risk. It would be more likely that the upper section (Nav) would have the bios/or firmware that prevents the DVD input but since you have both units you might give it a try.; again at your own risk. ONLY even consider this if the ribbon cables are the same. On the US DVD units with the "Mute" button and no "Aux" button, the ribbon cable are different so definately remove the top case covers to check before...
If you are not in the mood to experiment, put your CD unit back in and put the DVD unit back on ebay and sell it...I don't think you'll find any softcoding with Vag-com to make it work but certainly try before you throw in the towel. I wish we were closer, since I love troble shooting this type of stuff and I actually have the US DVD Unit with my DVD section not working like Aircooled...a combination of our units might make a good working US unit but again were 3000 miles apart.



_Modified by V10 at 3:32 PM 1-11-2006_


----------



## Hammerdog (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: OEM DVD Navigation Upgrade Sucess (V10)*

The coding i found on module 56 (Radio) was 0016042 and i changed it to 0014062 and still unable to enter new dest. Every other function is working, including full mapping. I can still set the navigation manually by moving the cursor to the location on the map i want and it calculates the route and gives perfect directions.
On module address 37 (navigation), i see the component navigation number is 0011 and i see the new 2006 DVD version is 0814. So it appears the European version of the DVD is different, but i am still playing around with it. 
And i do have Aux button like the CD version. And the antenna inputs for my DVD were almost exact match; there was one small piece of plastic i had to remove.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: OEM DVD Navigation Upgrade Sucess (Hammerdog)*

deleted


_Modified by aircooled at 11:06 AM 1-30-2006_


----------



## Hammerdog (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: OEM DVD Navigation Upgrade Sucess (aircooled)*

i had no luck with the coding....i think V10 is right and the only way to get this unit to be able to accept dest entry is a bios flash which only Blaupunkt has.....it appears the Europe version of the DVD Nav is different from the USA version......
the good news, if you can get your hands on a US DVD version nav, it is a simple upgrade if you don't have the upgraded sound and you will have full map coverage with the Nav 3B version disk.....


----------



## Hammerdog (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: OEM DVD Navigation Upgrade Sucess (Hammerdog)*

I pulled the unit out and the Model # is 7L6035191H......
I am going to leave it in for awhile and play around with it....i can still pick specific names that are listed on the DVD- For instance, i can scroll down to Disney World or Sacramento International Airport, select it and get perfect directions. Or i can move the cursor over the location i want to go on the map and get perfect directions.....i can even enter latitude and longitude and it will navigation fine....i only need to figure out a way to get the dest entry to enter specific address to make this unit fully fuctional.....
Spockcat, do you have any contacts on the German Forum who might know how to overcome this issue.....


----------



## Hammerdog (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: OEM DVD Navigation Upgrade Sucess (Hammerdog)*

I was doing some more research on model numbers of the 2005 DVD Navigation.
The model # i bought from the UK seller is 7L6-035-191-H.
The model # being sold by USA VW is 7L6-035-191-D.
Same model, except UK has an H on the end and USA version has a D.
I am still hoping someone will figure out how to make the dest entry work, but right now, i just use the curser to move to different locations or common names listed in the memory to navigate.


----------



## Holger_Dansker (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: OEM DVD Navigation Upgrade Sucess (Hammerdog)*

Just thought of something...
Try to get a hold of a Euro DVD if possible and try it out. Ok, you will be 1/2 way around the world, but it would prove or disprove your theory as to the exact problem and that it is unsolvable or not.
Who knows?


----------



## cps (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation*

Hammerdog,
I read that you upgraded standard radio to CD navigation. I see on EBAY a CD Nav. #7l6 035 191 F. Is this what you originally installed with no problem? What did you use for antenna?
Thanks


----------



## Hammerdog (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (cps)*

Yes, I originally installed cd nav and 6 cd changer to replace the standard radio/cd player……you need to use a gps antenna with fakra connector….you can buy them on ebay….the cd nav is plug and play except you need to change your radio module code
Read this post
http://forums.clubtouareg.com/...light=


----------



## Hammerdog (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (Hammerdog)*

One of my neighbors just got touareg with a dvd nav so i asked him if i could take it out and try it in my touareg. The model # on his was the USA version 7L6-035-191-D. I took out my UK version 7L6-035-191-H and put in the USA version. It worked perfect, was able to enter dest, cities, locations, etc. 
I did get the DVD navigation warning screen unlike the UK model version which never had the warning.
Also, the radio, 6 cd changer, etc worked fine. So if you can get your hands on a used USA version 7L6-035-191-D, it is plug and play and you will have full nav coverage. (unless you have the upgraded sound package like V10- that takes some wiring changes) 
Of course, you can purchase a new one from VW, but it would be costly, at least $3300 which does not include the cost of nav tech version 3B disc.
And i still think these UK/German versions of the MFD2 DVD 7L6-035-191-H will work if some bright person figures out how to change the firmware to the USA specifications.


----------



## GreyGoose (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (Hammerdog)*

I’m certain that several people on this forum have done the cd to DVD nav upgrade! If anyone’s unit was ebayed, I’m curious to know if you’ve experienced similar problems described by Hammer!? If not, please let us know the circumstances of your successful upgrade! Thanks


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Check for TSB on DVD nav update,W42TOURSWU47 is $20+ and updates NAV unit to version 47. Takes 1 hour and you can play CD'S in the head unit.


_Modified by depiry at 4:24 PM 3-21-2006_


----------



## GreyGoose (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (depiry)*

Actually the problem was to input addresses to navigate to... the destination where you input was greyed out (possible due to the unit being designed for use in Europe-but this has not been confirmed)... Perhaps the TSB fixes this problem!??


----------



## OJenna (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (Hammerdog)*

Hammerdog,
Reading through your post here on the DVD upgrade from Euorpe. Were you able to get it working so you could input destination address into the unit??
I've heard other people who've upgraded from a stock radio to the DVD unit have had this porblem too. Hoping its fixable as I'd like to upgrade my '04 radio to a OEM dvd unit but not worthit if there's a problem in doing so. 
Since you've been down that road, any help would be much appreciated.








Thx.
Jenna


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (OJenna)*

If you have an OEM standard radio in your Touareg it is plug and play for either CD or DVD Nav - just purchase a US version. Hammerdog purchased a Euro version which has the problem you discussed. Again, don't purchase a Euro DVD head unit and you'll be fine. To identify the correct unit you should see a Mute button (US DVD version) vs. an Aux (Euro DVD version) button on the front center control button. Most likely it will be a US seller if you shop ebay for the correct unit. BTW - there is no easy fix for the Euro version and most have returned them or sold them back to Euro buyers. If you find otherwise I'd not trust what you hear and would really think twice about purchasing such a unit from someone who tells you such.


----------



## OJenna (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (V10)*

Thanks V10 for clearing it up. I was considering a Euro one so I'm really glad I found this thread. They are cheaper & now I know why.
I'd heard a few people still had prob's inputting the dest point with a US version but I might have misread was written & it was about a Euro unit. 
Do you have the DVD unit? The CD one looks kinda lame so I'm hoping the DVD on is better. 
I prefer the look of an OEM unit over an aftermarket one. However if the DVD's still sorta lame, then I think I'll just stick with my Garmin Nuvi and leave the OEM radio in place. 
Ah... choices..











_Modified by OJenna at 7:32 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (OJenna)*

I have the DVD version and it is a good system but not as good as the RNS-E Nav which my Audi A8L uses. The integration of the OEM unit is the nicest part when upgrading to such but I do concur with you that you can use the Nuvi and save a ton of money. I don't like trying to hide stuff from prying eyes which most nav units require so I vote the OEM DVD Nav route from this standpoint and also for the MFI integration.
I'd really like the RNS-510 unit that is coming in the Tiguan this Summer but the Can bus is an issue in that it uses Can 2 to communicate vs. the Can 1.6 on found on 2007 and older Touaregs. If they ever get a Can 1.6=>2.0 it will be a viable upgrade.


----------



## OJenna (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (V10)*

It's good to know that the DVD is better than the CD version. I like the new RNS system too but wasn't sure if it would even would on my '04 so figured going as far as the DVD was the best option as long as it was better than the CD unit. Hiding the Nuvi everytime I park is a drag! 
Does the DVD nAv unit have Bluetooth intergration like the Nuvi? Also you said.. "so I vote the OEM DVD Nav route from this standpoint and also for the MFI integration."
Understood all everything but not sure... What is MFI integration?


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (OJenna)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OJenna* »_It's good to know that the DVD is better than the CD version. I like the new RNS system too but wasn't sure if it would even would on my '04 so figured going as far as the DVD was the best option as long as it was better than the CD unit. Hiding the Nuvi everytime I park is a drag! 
Does the DVD nAv unit have Bluetooth intergration like the Nuvi? Also you said.. "so I vote the OEM DVD Nav route from this standpoint and also for the MFI integration."
Understood all everything but not sure... What is MFI integration? 


MFI integration is, I believe is the street, interstate and the distance that you needed for your next turn being displayed in the instrument panel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (kpg111)*

I would sooner use an aftemarket portable unit than upgrade my CD nav to an OEM DVD nav. 
I would also sooner upgrade to a complete aftermarket radio with navigation (there have been a couple of installations shown here) than upgrade my CD nav to an OEM DVD nav. 
As far as I am concerned, in most cases the CD nav will get you to where you want to go in most urban/sububan areas. For those times in rural areas, a $200 portable unit will do the rest of the work with nearly 100% coverage.


----------



## OJenna (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (kpg111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpg111* »_
MFI integration is, I believe is the street, interstate and the distance that you needed for your next turn being displayed in the instrument panel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That sounds cool... So it'd pop up on the screen between the tach & speedometer?


----------



## OJenna (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I would sooner use an aftemarket portable unit than upgrade my CD nav to an OEM DVD nav. 
As far as I am concerned, in most cases the CD nav will get you to where you want to go in most urban/sububan areas. For those times in rural areas, a $200 portable unit will do the rest of the work with nearly 100% coverage.

Right now I don't have a CD unit in my Touareg. Just the OE radio/CD player. I was considering upgrading to the OE DVD instead of using my portable Gamin. For the nice looks of it & less hassle of hiding the Garmin everytime I leave the car. 
THe Garmin I have will sell on Ebay for at least $500. It's the new unit & cost me almost $600 last month to buy. Just not sure if its worth doing it.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_I'd really like the RNS-510 unit that is coming in the Tiguan this Summer but the Can bus is an issue in that it uses Can 2 to communicate vs. the Can 1.6 on found on 2007 and older Touaregs. If they ever get a Can 1.6=>2.0 it will be a viable upgrade.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (Code3VW)*

Has anyone gotten their Phatnoise to work with their DVD nav headunit consistently? Mine did for a while and then stopped and now even replacing the head unit with another DVD unit does not fix it. Putting the original CD non-nav unit in does allow the Phatnoise to work, but as soon as it goes back to the DVD nav I lose access to it, getting a no CD message. 
Spock suggested I try disabling a pin or two on the DVD unit in another post, but I'd rather not deface a unit under warranty and at least to me, it would seem that it is more likely the head unit is looking for something it's not getting. Maybe it needs a VAG code? I still cannot understand why it was working and now is not.
Thanks,
Stu


----------



## WorthlessGerman (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (maczrool)*

Mine works. 06 V8 w/DVD Nav. I originally had it in my A4 and all I had to do was buy a new VW specific cable to replace the Audi cable. Plugged it in, changed the code on the PhatNoise to reflect the VW headunit and it worked. Got my Phatbox from Claire Express a four or five years ago so I don't think it's a European model either. You might want to screw around with changing the headunit code that the Phatbox expects or updating the firmware on the Phatbox.


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (WorthlessGerman)*

Will look into changing the code, although I'm not sure how to go about doing that. At least your post gives me hope. Do you recall what options there are for the headunit code?
Thanks,
Stu


----------



## WorthlessGerman (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (maczrool)*

Each code corresponds to a different Audi or VW headunit type. You can change the radio code by going to the feature menu from your headunit (disc 6) and then skipping "tracks" until it starts responding with different radio codes using the SSA (voice prompts). Of the types available, I believe the one that most closely resembles the DVD Nav Unit in the 06 is the RNS S2 headunit - radio type M on the PhatBox. If that doesn't work, try radio type L (the RNS MFD2). You should probably also make sure that the firmware on your PhatBox is the latest available. PhatNoise has pretty much disappeared in terms of support, so you might want to drop by http://Phathack.com and get the latest firmware from there.
The PhatBox doesn't work _perfectly_, but it's pretty close. There are some minor oddities that occur now and then, but nothing too significant. I suspect most of them could be taken care of by changing some of the options in the .ini files on the PhatBox but it hasn't been worth it to me yet.


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (WorthlessGerman)*


_Quote »_You can change the radio code by going to the feature menu from your headunit (disc 6) and then skipping "tracks" until it starts responding with different radio codes using the SSA (voice prompts). Of the types available, I believe the one that most closely resembles the DVD Nav Unit in the 06 is the RNS S2 headunit - radio type M on the PhatBox. If that doesn't work, try radio type L (the RNS MFD2). http://Phathack.com and get the latest firmware from there.

I guess one can only change the code then if the head unit actually acknowledges the Phatnoise exists. In my case it does not even though I have gone through two North American DVD units. I have already upgraded to the latest firmware from Phathack. I'll keep trying.
Thanks!
Stu


----------



## WorthlessGerman (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (maczrool)*

You could probably do it by changing either the phatbox.ini file or one of the other init files on the DMS cartridge, but it would probably be safer if you could find someone else with a VW (shouldn't matter what kind - as long as the cables used to connect the headunit to the CD changer match what's in the Touareg). Hook it up to their headunit and change the radio code to one of the two I listed above. Transplant it back to the Touareg and test. Repeat as necessary. Not the most convenient method, but probably safer than messing around with the .ini files too much.
I guess I was fortunate with my PhatBox - once I got the right cable to connect it to the VW wiring harness, it was pretty straightforward to get it to work. I was quite surprised as I had been led to believe that the PhatBox was incompatible with the DVD Nav unit.


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (WorthlessGerman)*

Well I've tried changing the head unit codes with my old head unit to L and M but neither worked unfortunately. Each time I got a voice prompt that confirmed my selection so I know it's taking it. 
How do you access the Phatnoise with just a CD button and no CDX button? What happens if you have a CD in the unit? How would you select the Phatnoise? All I'm getting without a CD is a no int CD message. And with a CD it just plays the CD and the Phatnoise never comes up. As soon as I switch back to the non nav headunit and press the CDX button, the Phatnoise comes up again.
Any ideas?
Stu


----------



## WorthlessGerman (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (maczrool)*

Surprisingly, the DVD nav actually has some intelligence around this and does the correct thing most of the time. When there's a CD in both the head unit and the changer in the cargo area, the CD button will "cycle" between the two different devices. When the head unit has the nav DVD loaded and only the changer is loaded, the CD button will only select the changer. I'm not sure what will happen when the changer is empty and the head unit has either a CD in it or the DVD nav in it - but I suspect this may be one of the scenarios where one would get the no CD message.
It almost sounds like your nav head unit doesn't realize there's a changer (or in this case, the phatbox) attached to it. Do you have an actual changer that you can test with to see it it's recognized by the nav head unit? it's entirely possible that the changer wouldn't be recognized by the head unit either indicating a problem not with the phatbox but with your headunit.


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (WorthlessGerman)*

Thanks for the pointers. Unfortunately I do not have a changer to try out. This is my second DVD nav unit. The first was replaced to try to address the no Phatnoise issue. When I had the first unit, for a time I was able to listen to my Phatnoise through it. Then all of the sudden after starting my Touareg up I got the message about no CD. I contacted the seller who agreed to replace it, but after installing the replacement, things were unchanged. It's been so long since it worked with the nav unit I forgot how it was selected so I wanted to make sure I wasn't doing something stupid! 
I got to thinking maybe I have the wrong version of the headunit, but it has the mute button for North America and I definitely have a North American Touareg. Plus I just cannot explain why it once worked but no longer does with a nav unit but continues to work with the non-nav unit. 
It's driving my nuts having to choose between the Phatnoise and having navigation functionality.
Thanks again,
Stu


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (maczrool)*

Regardless if it was working or not earlier have you checked the softcoding of the DVD Head Unit to make sure it has the correct softcoding to recognize the phatbox/cd changer? If it is not coded for such it won't recognize it - worth a shot if you or a friend has a Vag-Com. Vag-Com will assist you in coding with a pop-up menu but I believe it is the last digit in the code that designates what options are present.
Also, the Touareg was removed at some point from the phatbox compatibility list so it may be an earlier firmware that worked and the newer versions don't. If you find someone with a cheap CD changer you might go that route and see if this works/if it does it is most likely your phatbox/firmware compatibility.


----------



## WorthlessGerman (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (V10)*

I don't think it's the firmware on the phatbox - unless it's an older version of the firmware that's causing the problem. I have (what I think) is the most recent version of the firmware on mine and it works fine with a DVD nav head unit.
I agree though that a quick look at the coding for the head unit might provide some useful info. Unfortunately I don't have a VAG-COM to look at mine to compare info. Anyone else have a working DVD nav/phatbox combo working?


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Upgrading standard radio to CD Navigation (V10)*

No VagCom here. What is the correct softcoding for the DVD head unit, anyone know? One of the first things I tried was loading the most recent firmware from phathack.com to see if that would help but it didn't.
Thanks,
Stu


----------

